# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  A do ktheheshit dikur ne Shqiperi?

## Drini_Mene

Njizet e dy nga njizet e nente vjet te jetes time i kam kaluar jasht shtetit. Dashuria per atedheun qe me dhan pridnerit me beri te kem gjithmon ne zemer Shqiperin, ta vizitoj, te mos perdor gjuhen, te mesoj istorin po edhe te infomohem vazhdimisht per situaten aktuale. 

Si mua, jam i sigurt qe ekzistojn edhe shum shqipetar te tjer qe me pak apo me shum e kan mbajtur ndezur flaken e atedheut ne veten e tyre. Po duke jetuar kaq perqindje te madh te jetes tone jasht shtetit, po me teper duke jetuar ne nje shtet me te perparuar se sa Shqiperia... A do kthejeshit dikur ne Shqiperi? 

Kjo eshte nje pyetje besoj qe bie medis zemres edhe llogjikes. Shqiperia duke qen nje shtet emigrantesh ka arritur shum shpejt ne istorin e saj te ket popullsin e saj me te madhe jasht teritorit Shqipetar. Me siguri mundem te them se nese ekzistonte mundesia qe te ghith shqipetarfolsit ti bashkoheshin teritorit shqipetar atehere ata emigrantet e kthyer do sillnin ne Shqiperi studimet e tyre nga univeristete te vlersuara, diturine edhe eksperiencen, vullnetin edhe endrat, kulturen edhe nivelin komunikimi edhe te gjitha ato gjerat qe shtet qe rronin i kane me te zhvilluar se Shqiperia. Ky vendim jam i sigurt do ta shkelqente Shqiperin duke e kthyer ne nje shtet Europjan edhe do publikonte vlerat me te mira qe ka. Po nga ana tjeter, sa ellogjikshme do ishte? Per xhdo emigrant qe ka arritur xhdo gje ne jeten e ti, me shum perkushtime jasht shtetit ti shkatrroj te gjitha qe te kthej jetin e ti edhe te familjes ne nje te ardhshme te pa sigurt ne Shqiperi. Ky eshte moment qe llogjika distancohet nga zemra. 

Po hajt te hapin mednimet tona edhe to thejom se cili si do vepronte. A do kthejeshit ndo nje here ne Shqiperi?

Me qe e hap kete pyetja do doja te pergjigjesha se pari personalisht duke then so po. Une do kthehesha ne Shqiperi. Mendojm basht me grruan time qe pasi te kami mbyllur detyrimet tona si prinder ti kthehemi atedheut ton edhe ta sakrifikojm nivelin e lart te jetes tone duke u shpergulur ne Shqiperi, duke hapur nje biznes ne degen qe kemi specjalizim edhe duke permirsuar Shqiperin nga menyra edhe nga idet qe kemi. Thjesht nga dashuria per atedheun edhe lodhja te jemi kudo te huaj. 

Po ju? Si mednoni?

----------


## Neteorm

Teme e bukur dhe nese kerkon pak me shume do gjesh disa tema te ngjashme pasi shumica e anetareve jetojne jasht..  

Do ishte mire sikurse ti Drini, te realizonim nje jete te tille dhe pse jo me vone te kthehesh ne Shqiperi.

----------


## loni-loni

dergoni sa me pak euro te jete e mundur,,,,,,,,sepse shteti shqiptar i Sorosit po ju vjedh kursimet me ane te kursit te kembimit

----------


## skender76

Ideja esht shume i mire..., por u kshilloj te gjitheve nje kohe prove para "shpernguljes perfundimtare".

----------


## [Elita]

Te pergezoj qe e fliske shume mire gjuhen ne radh te parë. Deshire kemi te gjithe te kthehemi, por sa me shume kalon koha mua me duket me pak e mundur te realizohet nje gje e tille. Me dy luge nuk hahet. Gjithsesi  nese do ndodhte per mua do ishte gjeja me e bukur e mundeshme.

----------


## Kryeplaku

Edhe une kam nja 23 vjet i ikur dhe e mendoj kthimin. Thjesht te jesh i sigurt, Drini, qe vendi ku do te kthehesh shume pak lidhje ka me vendin nga ti u largove. 

Nese kete lidhje e rigjen, kjo do te jete ne saje te shume pak njerezve te mire qe kane mbetur atje dhe nuk i ka marre vorbulla e kotesise. Pra mund te gjesh ca miq te vjeter ne Shqiperi, ja pese ja gjashte, qe do te bejne te ndihesh mire, si pjesetar ne dicka me te madhe se vetja. Mirepo pjesa tjeter e atij vendi, shumica derrmuese e njerezve, kultura, qendrat urbane, natyra, etj., kane pesuar nje transformim total (me shume per keq se per mire) qe cilido qe kthehet mbas shume vitesh ndihet i huaj atje dhe per pune tre vitesh merr valixhet dhe iken prape.

----------


## Albo

Po te shikosh me kujdes, do veresh nje fenomen shume interesant mes shqiptareve si ne vendlindje edhe ne bote. Ne keto 30 vjetet e fundit, ka ndodhur nje proces interesant seleksionimi natyral, qe ka prodhur dy realitete krejt te ndryshme per shqiptaret. Realiteti i pare eshte ai qe gjen kur viziton vendlindjen. Shikon qe njerezit qe e drejtojne ate vend jane njerez parazite, pa profesion, qe e kane provuar emigracionin dhe ose nuk kane care dot, ose jane kthyer ne kontigjent krimi, dhe sot kthehen ne vendlindje per ti shpetuar drejtesise se vendeve te huaja. Realiteti i dyte, eshte ai i shume emigranteve shqiptare ne bote, dhe femijeve te tyre, qe kane mundur jo vetem te rindertojne jetet e tyre nga fillimi, por kane mundur qe te shkelqejne ne potencialin e tyre njerezor qe ua ka dhene Zoti. Keta jane ata qe jane shkolluar, integruar ne jeten e vendit te huaj, hapur biznese, marrin pjese ne cdo aspekt te jetes se re. Dhe keto dy realitete, stonojne aq shume me njera-tjetren dhe jane si puna e vajit me uthullen qe nuk perzihen dot me njera-tjetren - qendrojne gjithmone te ndara nga njera-tjetra.

Nese ndien mall per vendlindjen, mund ta vizitosh si turist sa here te duash. Por eshte gabim te mendosh se kthimi ne nje vend qe nuk te ofron asgje, eshte nje akt patriotizmi. Shqiperia e Kosova nuk gezojne kur shikojne se si bijte e bijat e saj kthehen ne kontigjent krimi e korrupsioni pa fund. As nuk gezojne kur ti nuk arrin potencialin maksimal njerezor si ne arsimim, punesim apo kontribut qe mund ti japesh shoqerise. Shqiperia e Kosova gezojne kur bijte e bijat e saj arrijne majat e suksesit ne profesionit te tyre ne bote! Patriotet me te medhenj shqiptare jane ata qe me punen e suskesin e tyre, i bejne nje emer te mire vetvetes, familjes se tyre dhe vendit te tyre te origjines.

Pasuria me e madhe e shqiptareve eshte pasuria njerezore jo tokesore. Nje femije qe rritet ne nje vend qe nuk ofron mundesi shkollimi apo punesimi, eshte nje potencial i humbur njerezor. Nje femije qe rritet ne emigracion me mundesi me te mira shkollimi, punesimi eshhte nje potencial i materializuar njerezor. Dhe lavdi Zotit, shqiptaret sot jetojne ne paqe dhe me liri te plote per te zgjedhur, nje jete ne vendlindje apo ne emigracion. Amerikanet kane moton: "Liri, jete dhe ne kerkim te lumturise!"  Per aq kohe sa jemi te lire te zgjedhim dhe per aq kohe sa kemi jeten te mbrojtur nga paqeja, secili prej nesh eshte i lire te ndjeki enderrat tona kudo ne bote.

Albo

----------

*Ingenuous* (12-09-2020),*Neteorm* (29-06-2020),sirena_adria (26-11-2020)

----------

